# Starting High Elves



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey, I'm starting a High Elves army, the core of which will be based around units of Seaguard and Shadow Warriors. I'm looking for suggestions on what hero choices I should look at, what special choices other then the shadow warriors I should consider to strenghten the main battleline, and what number of models per rank I should be looking at.

Points to note:
1. This will be my first fantasy army.
2. My main opponents are Lizardmen, Chaos mortals, Orcs & goblins, and Dwarves.

Thank you for taking the time to view or reply.


----------



## Pandawithissues... (Dec 2, 2007)

Well, bolt throwers are a fluffy adittion to any seaguard force, as the HElfs regularly use them for deck clearance.

A noble or whatever its now called in the book should be your first port of call for a character.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

I agree with what panda has said.

In addition, although sea guard are not a unit that I would personally use, I hear that running them 7 by 3 is a way of getting a good number of shots without wasting a turn on reforming.


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Just curious about the 7 by 3 formation. What is the reason for it?

Oh and for characters, definitely get a noble first than maybe a wizard. How many points are you trying to get to?


----------



## Blackhiker (Dec 28, 2007)

because then on a hill the first two ranks can fire and all three ranks can fight in close combat.


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

asianavatar said:


> Just curious about the 7 by 3 formation. What is the reason for it?
> 
> Oh and for characters, definitely get a noble first than maybe a wizard. How many points are you trying to get to?


The idea is that you can shoot out 7 shots pre combat, stand and shoot then attack back with 21 attacks without wasting a turn reforming. I've never tried this myself but there it is.

EDIT: What blackhiker said too.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Trying for 1,000 - 1,250pts. I like the 7x3 formation idea, it does maximise shots and melee attacks very well. What sort of equipment for the noble? I'd look at the bow of the seafarer. Bolt thrower shot on a stand-and-shoot isn't to be sniffed at, but what do you think?


----------



## swntzu (Dec 25, 2007)

Caledor said:


> Trying for 1,000 - 1,250pts. I like the 7x3 formation idea, it does maximise shots and melee attacks very well. What sort of equipment for the noble? I'd look at the bow of the seafarer. Bolt thrower shot on a stand-and-shoot isn't to be sniffed at, but what do you think?


The noble can only have a maximum of 50pts of magic items. The bow of the seafarer is over this allowance so this is a no go. However the reaver bow is pretty good so you could go with that. Sticking dragon armour, an enchanted (or mundane) shield and a great weapon should be enough.


----------

